# /dev/shm quasi pieno di file pulseaudio

## Meconiotronic

Ciao, mi sono accorto di questa cosa strana, il mio /dev/shm è pieno di file pulseaudio pesantissimi, visto che uso quel mountpoint per compilare in ram ho paura che prima o poi si esaurisca.

E' pieno di file chiamati pulse-shm-417262729 ad esempio.

Qualcuno sa dirmi qualcosa in merito?

Grazie.

----------

## darkmanPPT

penso tu possa risolvere così:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842731.html?sid=3e137cbc79e761315aff9f5d55b1d627

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you don't want it you can disable it, according to pulseaudio man-page:
> 
>  *Quote:*   --disable-shm[=BOOL]
> ...

 

----------

